# Multiple Dogs?



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

From what I've heard this is a very good book for owners of multiple dogs. Debby is a member at IAABC and her book although I haven't read it, seems to be getting great reviews by our members at IAABC. Here is her site with more info, http://howmanydogs.com/dog-expert-reviews/ If I had another dog (sob sob) I would definitely buy it.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

You could not have another dog Dave...Molly would not allow it! :biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ound: Flynn, I think Molly would love a sibling, Got five grand you can lend me. LOL


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> ound: Flynn, I think Molly would love a sibling, Got five grand you can lend me. LOL


Now Dave...why do you need that much, where are you going to get that Hav? Bet there are lots of people who would love to put a Hav in a home with you and Molly and Mrs. Dave, for lots less than 5 grand...lol...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

LOL., five won't even cover the first five years.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh, I see...duhhh!


----------

